# Reseller - Bester Anbieter?



## schleckerbeck (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon verrät, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem soliden Angebot für Reseller.
Habe auch schon bei webhostlist.de nachgeschaut, jedoch sind da Angebote für Reseller nicht explizit aufgeführt. Bräuchte etwas so bis ca. 50 Kunden, komfortable Bedienoberfläche á la Confixx (o.ä.) für meine Kunden, guter Support etc.pp

Die Accounts für Reseller liegen ja meist auf V-Servern, oder? Wie sieht's da mit ner eigenen IP aus, da ich bei einzelnen Anbietern auch schon gelesen hab, das man die extra bezahlen muss, falls man eine braucht (oder ist ne statische IP überhaupt sinnvoll?)

Danke,
sc.


----------



## schleckerbeck (15. November 2007)

Also,
ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen rumgeschaut, und mir vier Anbieter rausgesucht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Providern? Wie sieht's bei denen mit Sicherheit aus? http://www.speicherhosting.com/ResellerInfo-0.html
https://www.resellerhome.de/reseller-40000.html
http://www.greatnet.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&idcat=14&idart=37
http://www.all-inkl.com/?cna=reseller&cnb=tarifdetails&PHPSESSID=3dd0cf9be1c81b1eb1475dfb536b8f1e
Freu mich über jeden Erfahrungsbericht. Vielleicht ist ja auch einer dabei, von dem ich die Finger komplett lassen sollte. Lieber zahl ich bisschen mehr (oder bekomm ein bisschen weniger Speicherplatz, oder E-Mail Accounts etc.pp), als dass die keinen guten Service haben, oder sich nicht um den Server in punkto Sicherheit o.ä. kümmern.

Danke,
sc.


----------



## Sanagarth (15. November 2007)

Hi SB

also ich hatte das Problem auch vor kurzem
da du 50 Kunden hast würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einem "richtigen Server" übergehen.
Welche Provider da bei mir an erster Stelle waren
sind  Domainbox ( wobei nur gut sind solange du bei ihnen hostest ) das heißt Umzüge usw.. dauern extrem lange. 
1und1 Server Linux ( no managed Server )
das heißt du bist für den Server selbst Verantwortlich

Das schöne was bei diesen Providern der fall ist wo die Kunden darauf auch achten ist das der Traffic den man brauch incl. ist. Das war bei mir ein K.O. Kriterium
Bei 1und1 Kostet dich der Server monatl. ca 70 € incl. märchsteuer. ( http://www.1und1.de)

bei Domainbox, kannst du wenn du nicht viel Speicherplatz brauchst auch einen kleinen reseller Webspace benutzen. ( http://www.domainbox.de)

Beide Provider Benutzen die Konfigurationsoberfläche Plesk8.1 und ist in dem Preis schon mit dabei, welche sich bei uns auch als relativ gut und flexibel erwiesen hat. ( Jeder Kunde hat seine Konfigurationoberfläche ) 


Wenn du Probleme mit dem einrichten hast oder irgendwelche frage schick einfach ne Nachricht. 

grüße

sana


----------



## Flex (15. November 2007)

Dedizierte Server bei hetzner.de

Der DS3000 sollte bereits genug Leistung mitbringen, für deine Seiten. Hinzu kommt ein Traffic inklusive, wobei ab 1TB Verbrauch auf 10Mbit heruntergeschaltet wird. 

Nachteil: Man muss ihn selbst administrieren.(Wie Sanagarth auch schon erwähnt hat)
Allerdings bietet Hetzner auch administrierte Server an. Natürlich teurer.


----------



## schleckerbeck (15. November 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.

Einen Root Server hab ich bereits am laufen bei Hetzner. Auf dem sind auch bis jetzt meine Kunden gehostet. Mein Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass wenn mal der Server abkackt, oder durch irgend eine Sicherheitslücke, die ich nicht schnell genug schließen konnte (sei es per Software Update oder andersweitig), der Server anderweitig ausfällt, ich erhebliche Probleme gegenüber meinen Kunden bekomme. Habe 8 die einen Webshop betreiben, und wenn der mal ausfällt... Glaub ihr versteht was ich meine.

Darum hab ich mir gedacht, ich nehm einen Reseller Account auf einem ManagedServer, und falls mal der Server ausfällt, kann ich das gegenüber meinen Kunden auf die Firma wo ich gehostet bin abwälzen.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist auch, dass ich bei Hetzner (keine Frage, bin sehr zufrieden damit), kein Online Konfigurationstool wie Plesk oder Confixx dabei ist.
Benutzer bis jetzt noch VHCS2, was meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht alles bietet, was ich benötige.
Außerdem spielt natürlich auch der Zeitfaktor mit. Ein Root Server benötigt nun mal viel mehr Zeit zur Administration, als ein einfacher Reseller Account.

Also, was meint ihr: Root - oder Reseller? (ums mal auf den Punkt zu bringen)

Danke,
sc.


----------



## Sanagarth (15. November 2007)

Ich würde sagen Root.

P.S. es gibt viele Studenten die viel Zeit haben und auch gern Server Administrieren ....

Wenn du keinen findest nen gemanaged Root Server ansonst. nen Reseller Server ( wird aber schwer zu bekommen sein für 50 Kunden, die brauchen ja auch Leistung   )


----------



## Flex (16. November 2007)

Naja, der Kunde hat aber keinen Vertrag mit der Webhosting Firma, sondern mit dir. Deshalb bleibst du trotzdem in der Verantwortung.

Ich würde mir da eher ein Backup System ausdenken.


----------



## schleckerbeck (19. November 2007)

Was meinst du mit Backup System?
@Felix Jacobi: Das stimmt schon, dass der Kunde dann mit mir einen Vertrag hat. Jedoch denk ich mal, dass falls es Server Ausfälle gibt, ich das gegenüber meinen Kunden so erklären kann, dass der Anbieter des Reseller Paketes die Schuld trägt.

Und ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass ich halt ein vernünftige Konfigurationsoberfläche für mein Kunden benötige (also E-mails, Weiterleitungen, FTP Zugänge etc.pp).

Außerdem sind z.B. bei den Managed Server von Hetzner bloß 5 Lizenzen dabei sind, und dass für 79 € / Monat, ist mir eher zu teuer.

Und ich denke mal, dass für einfaches Webhosting, mit ein bisschen Datenbank und E-Mails nicht so die wahnsinnige Hardware bzw. Leistung vom Server benötigt wird.

Was haltet Ihr generell von den Reseller Angeboten die ich aufgeführt habe?
Was meint ihr, welche Vor- und Nachteile die haben?

Danke,
sc.


----------



## Flex (19. November 2007)

Mit Backup System meine ich einen zweiten Rootserver, der z. B. über einen LoadBalancer angesprochen wird und auch automatisch umschaltet, sobald der erste überlastet ist bzw. offline geht.

Und ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Verträge mit den Kunden aussehen, aber normalerweise haftest du für die Software, die du programmierst. Und wenn jetzt in einem der Shops eine Sicherheitslücke ist, die den Kunden eine Menge Geld kostet (z. B. Kreditkartendaten die offen gelegt werden und die Kunden des Shops verklagen ihn) wird er versuchen das Geld von dir zurückzuholen.

Das hindert mich als Privatperson solche Aufträge anzunehmen. Dafür nutze ich eine Agentur als Zwischenmann. Die ziehen dann allerdings auch ordentlich Prozente.

Risiko Programmierung: Wer haftet für Schäden?

Spontan finde ich keinen eindeutigeren Link.


----------

